# BEME 'SHANNON' Marine Tx/Rx



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

Folks,
Does anyone know anything about this 1960's Marine Tx/Rx? Possibly 1 or 2 Bands. Either Marine &/or MW Bands, so I'm told. 
Seemingly, someone is researching the the radio equipment on Donald Crowhurst yacht when he dissapeared back in '68/'69. It is believed he had a RACAL 6217 & a BEME 'Shannon'. A marine electronics engineer pal of mine has been asked about the Beme . He, knowing of my research into that defunct company, has asked for my help.

Regards, David


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

David Fyfe said:


> Folks,
> Does anyone know anything about this 1960's Marine Tx/Rx? Possibly 1 or 2 Bands. Either Marine &/or MW Bands, so I'm told.
> Seemingly, someone is researching the the radio equipment on Donald Crowhurst yacht when he dissapeared back in '68/'69. It is believed he had a RACAL 6217 & a BEME 'Shannon'.


The newspaper that was sponsoring Donald Crowhurst paid Marconi Marine for a _Kestrel II/Guardian_ HF/RT installation, which I fitted in the harbout at Teignmouth, shortly before he sailed on the Sunday Times "Golden Globe" race. He was still fitting the boat out when I left him, (having carried out various HF check calls via Portishead/Rugby, back to the London news desk and other 'phone subscribers). At that time there were no other radios fitted on board but it was several days before he finally set off on the race, so he might well have added equipment.

For a week or two after he left the UK he made regular calls back to the newspaper using the _Kestrel II/Guardian_ and the equipment was still on board when the yacht was found abandoned mid-Atlantic. It had been partially dismantled at some point but was all still there.

The _Kestrel II/Guardian_ installation was virtually the same as I fitted on the yacht of the eventual winner, Robin Knox-Johnson (_Suhaili_) and that was fitted on several other yachts in the race as well as on Francis Chichester's _Gypsy Moth IV_.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Whatever was installed, it isn't there now.
This is Teignmouth Electron today


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Donald Crowhurst's boat*

Naytikos,
Could you please let us know where the wrecked boat is, please.
PM sent.

Regards, David


----------



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

David Fyfe said:


> Naytikos,
> Could you please let us know where the wrecked boat is, please.
> PM sent.
> 
> Regards, David


It is on a beach in Cayman Brac. Just a shell. Naytikos knows it well.


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Donald Crowhurst*



David Fyfe said:


> Folks,
> Does anyone know anything about this 1960's Marine Tx/Rx? Possibly 1 or 2 Bands. Either Marine &/or MW Bands, so I'm told.
> Seemingly, someone is researching the the radio equipment on Donald Crowhurst yacht when he dissapeared back in '68/'69. It is believed he had a RACAL 6217 & a BEME 'Shannon'. A marine electronics engineer pal of mine has been asked about the Beme . He, knowing of my research into that defunct company, has asked for my help.
> 
> Regards, David


David, Over the weekend one of the Sunday papers we get commented on a programme to be made about his doomed voyage. I will try and find it. It is possible it is the BBC or ITV who are wanting to know about equipment. Cheers, Roger


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

The Crowhurst biopic will star Colin Firth and Rachel Weisz and Ken Stott apparently filming has started in Teignmouth. Lots of comments on google re this. Cheers, Roger


----------

